# Had a visit from the Easter Bunny



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

He wasn't a very good Easter Bunny. 
He didn't even bring me any chocolate. He did however try to sneak some turkey off the counter, and took a swig of my wine.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a sweet, adorable face that bunny has!


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

What a sweet face!!!! Looks so "innocent" but we all know that can't be true!

Does anyone else hide a basket for their puppy??? Jake loves it, he found it immediately under the dining room table and then came to me and sat. I said "go ahead and get it" and he ran back to drag it out from under the table!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Jac on Easter I hide in a basket just to get away from PIKE! LOL


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin's Grandma brought him some Easter treats and hid them around the house for him. He was more interested in the tissue paper they were wrapped in however! ;D
Holidays are so fun with dogs!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

OP hit the nail right on.
We had an overnight visit from a real bunny family. Just happened during the night. 

_Nature has it's ways.... :'(_


----------

